# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  اعز الناس و الفن الكامل

## حمزه احمد الماحى

* الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم فى تعديل مواعيد بث برنامج اغانى و اغانى , لانه من غير ان يقصد عوضنا ببرنامج غاية فى الروعة و الفن و التحليل الموسيقى و الفنى لعدد كبير من عيون الغناء السودانى و درر غالية من روائع الشعر الغنائى فى الوطن العربى .
               اغانى واغانى يتحدث عن تاريخ و ذكريات الفنان السر قدور , لكن اعز الناس يتحدث عن الشاعر و اسلوبه فى النظم و مدرسته و الجمل و الكلمات و التعابير التى يستعملها و الجديد فيها و بعد ذلك يتحدث عن اللحن و الجديد فيه و الايقاعات المستعملة , حديث العارفين الواثقين .
               هذا الرنامج اظهر وجه اخر للفنان محمد وردى لم يكن معروفا للكثير من عشاقه , ظهر وردى كموسيقى متمكن يتحدث عن الحانه حديث الخبير الذى يعرف ماذا يريد و لماذا وضع اللحن بهذه الصورة و لماذا استعمل هذا الايقاع دون غيره من الايقاعات .
                اظهر هذا البرنامج وردى ملحنا متمكنا ذو موهبة فذة و دراية كاملة بمراحل التلحين و التنويع و التعديل و التغير مع تقدم مراحل العمر و ان لكل مرحلة من العمر ظروفها و لونيتها الخاصة .
               فى هذا الرنامج اطل وردى كباحث و متابع و مواكب لتطور الاغنية السودانية منذ بدايتها حتى الان ,تحدث فى هذا الموضوع حديث الخبير الضليع الذى يلم بكل جوانب الاغنية السودانية .
                 حقيقة طهر وردى فى هذا البرنامج فنان حقيقى بمعنى الكلمة مثقف لدرجة عالية جدا يعى ما يقول و يفعل .
                قبل ذلك تحدث احدهم عن الفنان عبد العزيز محمد داؤود وطلب تسجيل كل اغانى الحقيبة بصوته صورة وصوت قبل ان نفقده كما فقدنا الكاشف دون ان يكون له تسجيل بالتلفزيون . من هذه الزاوية ادعو كل الحادبين على تاريخ الاغنية السودانية من الاعلاميين الاسراع بتوثيق هذا التاريخ من الاستاذ وردى ( هل بلغت اللهم اشهد )
*

----------

